# HELP!



## CJ's Fish (Apr 2, 2006)

My Ps laid eggs like 4 days ago. The eggs started moving after about one day and they had like a little tail coming out of the egg. This is when some of them started to move around and get sucked up by the filter so i syphened them into a 10 gallon tank. They all dig down into the rock and they don't look like much has changed since I moved them what should i do??


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

keep up with regular water changes, get yourself some brineshrimp eggs

good luck


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

thetyeman said:


> keep up with regular water changes, get yourself some brineshrimp eggs
> 
> good luck










and congrat.


----------



## CJ's Fish (Apr 2, 2006)

How often should i change the water and should i use some kind of filter??


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

I do a 15 to 20% water change everyday because you will lose some every day. I take my net and hang it accross the top and the net sits in the water then I put my hose in the net so I dont suck anybody up. for getting the nasty dead fish I use a airhose so I dont get to many live ones.


----------

